# some pics



## townsvillepython (Jul 21, 2010)

got these sent to me not sure if they are fake but worth a look


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 21, 2010)

it is so sad that everyone looks so happy when the snake is dead.


----------



## townsvillepython (Jul 21, 2010)

the ones in the 4th is still alive by the look of it


----------

